# نموذج للسيرة الذاتية ( عربي - انجليزي) راااااااااااااائع



## الجاه (16 أبريل 2007)

سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااامي للجميع

أتمنى للجميع الاستفادة من هذا الموقع في كيفية اعداد السيرة الذاتية و تفادي الأخطاء الشائعة


http://samehar.wordpress.com/2006/05/09/a2/

تحيااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتي


----------



## Rony (16 أبريل 2007)

يعطيك الف عافية على هالمشاركة الرائعة والأكثر من رائعة ..........


----------



## حسام عبدالله (17 أبريل 2007)

مشاركة رائعة


----------



## هند الدغار (17 أبريل 2007)

شكررررررررررررررررا


----------



## المعمار السوري (17 أبريل 2007)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## ahmed_civil (17 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على هذه المعلومة


----------



## ahmed_civil (17 أبريل 2007)

جزلك الله خيرا


----------



## م . عبدالناصر (18 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك وشاكر لك مجهودك يالغلا


----------



## الغـــــامدي (18 أبريل 2007)

شكرا لك . . . .


----------



## m.latreche (18 أبريل 2007)

موضوع مفيد و رائع مشكور على المجهود.


----------



## ابوعمر11 (20 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك ومشكوووووووووور


----------



## zizo (20 أبريل 2007)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررراااااااااااا


----------



## كلكامش (21 أبريل 2007)

تسلم على المشاركة الفريدة


----------



## كريم العاني (21 أبريل 2007)

مشكور موقع مفيد


----------



## الجدى (21 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا و نرجو المزيد من اسهاماتكم


----------



## 3bdalr7man (22 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا فعلا فعلا بجد ربنا يباركلك


----------



## روان ناصر (22 أبريل 2007)

يعطيك العافيه يا رب


----------



## OCTavious (22 أبريل 2007)

الف شكر لك يا اخى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mokh (22 أبريل 2007)

مشكور يا بشمهندس على هذا الموقع الرائع


----------



## بيتر_ونيس (24 أبريل 2007)

*شكرا جدا*

والله ياباشمهندس انا مببعتش ردود كتير لكن انت فعلا تستحق الشكر وجزاك الله خيرا
موضوع مفيد وخصوصا لحديثى التخرج​


----------



## الجاه (25 أبريل 2007)

سلااااااااااااااااااااااامي للجميع

شكرا على المرور ....وكلكم ذووووووووووووووووووق

دعوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتكم لي بالتوفيق دنيا و أخرة


----------



## memo star (25 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخى الجاه


----------



## مهندس/محمود خضر (25 أبريل 2007)

الف شكر جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ENG_MONY (25 أبريل 2007)

موضوع مفيد مشكووور ....


----------



## ENG_MONY (25 أبريل 2007)

موضوع مفيد يعطيك العافية ....


----------



## منتصر ابو عفاش (25 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## sali-dido05 (25 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا ً وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## مهم (26 أبريل 2007)

شكرااااااااا على هذا الموضوع الجميل .


----------



## محمد_2003 (15 مايو 2007)

thanksssssssssssssssss


----------



## joood2004 (16 مايو 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااا لك اخي وفقك الله


----------



## م/ عصام قاسم (17 مايو 2007)

بجد مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور يا باشمهندس وعلي الموقع الجميل دي


----------



## engr. Saudi 2007 (17 مايو 2007)

Thank You

Good Luck


----------



## mahoud (24 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا
اطعمك طيرا
زوجك بكرا
انجبت جيشا 
حررت قدسا


----------



## جغرافية (25 مايو 2007)

شكرررررررررررااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## جغرافية (25 مايو 2007)

شكررررررررررراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ductlator (25 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

